# Oris Diver Date: A Pictorial Review



## wilfreb

*Oris Diver date
a Pictorial Review by WB.
*










as a diver piece, i like everything about it.










the bezel is the best ive used. its easy to grab with wet, sweat or grassy hands.



















its a diver so the lume must be good, in fact, it is good!




























both the bracelet and the rubber band are awesome.




































































































the crown is a joy to use










the attention to detail in the dial is superb




























the case shape is very original, heavy and good looking




























in the wrist, its a monster, really a tool watch.
































































the caseback is a must have, shows the original and appealing Oris Red Rotor





































the case its 44mm but the bezel is 41mm, still wears big.



















looks good from everywhere



















i love it!


----------



## s13tsilvia

the oris is growing on me more and more everyday, i love the fat rounded case


----------



## Drudge

s13tsilvia said:


> the oris is growing on me more and more everyday, i love the fat rounded case


I know...the only problem now is black or blue o|


----------



## Reno

Congratulations wilfreb :-!

It's a great watch.
I'd like Oris to propose the same _black pepsi_ bezel like on the titanium though...


----------



## StanSuarez

Very nice pics and a nice classy watch. Congrats.


----------



## Beyond 'The Box'

I fall in love with that watch every time I see it! Gorgeous, amazing, absolutely B-E-A-Utiful!!!


----------



## polaco23

Great review ive got the titanium pepsi bezel version, and i cant agree more. Best diver in that price range! :-!


----------



## anfro

I love those Oris divers. Thanks for all the great pics, I may have to pick one up.


----------



## Sodiac

That is one sweet watch! Makes the Invicta look like Hornswaggle's watch! 

Great photos too, thanks!


----------



## Sodiac

Hey Wilfreb, just curious, can you tell us the diameter of your wrist? I'm looking at your photos trying to imagine how it would fit my wimpy wrist. Funny it looks like the links fit you better than the rubber strap?
thx.


----------



## V8

Nice review. :-!


----------



## mthwatch

Wow, that's quite a review. Nice pics..


----------



## 336gabriel

I own the blue version with the rubber strap. Everything about it is of the highes quality and it is very well made. This is a great diver watch and at a very reasonable price. I bought it because it had all the elements that a good diver should: Sapphire crystal, good lume, rugged, and an easy to use bezel.


----------



## Torrid

Nice! I'm not usually a fan of integrated bracelets, but this one looks great.


----------



## reverendkb

Those are really well done pics. The watch, of course, is a keeper. I've had the itch for an Oris diver for awhile now. Maybe I'll scratch it!b-)


----------



## Ginner

Nice review...great pics. I just bought the same 300m and can't wait to get it...your pics made me even more anxious to get it!


----------



## Blackrover

Gotta love ORIS diver's! I'm never getting rid of my oldskool TT1 Titan 1000m.


----------



## OldChronometres

I have a lot of respect for the brand. Good quality at a great price. I'm thinking about getting myself one as a Christmas present. Or, I might get a Breitling. Tough call, really. Nevertheless, great photos and great watch.


----------



## coldaspiration

VERY nice. I'm really liking the rounded case appearance.


----------



## por44

The Oris divers have a look that is all their own - very nice shots & text.


----------



## otime

Exceptional review. Thanks.


----------



## djpatrick35

I love that watch. It may be the next one in my collection!


----------



## powerband

I own the blue.

The weight is substantial.

The shape of the case is very appealing and makes the watch sit very well on the wrist!

It is eye-catching at several inches and up to 15 feet away! You just know it's a special watch on the wist.

The detail is impeccable, the fit and finish spot-on.

I'm glad I own one.


----------



## RGNY

beautiful.

this has been on my short list of "i need one -luxury- diver" for about a year now.

out of curiosity, is the rubber strap included when purchasing the watch on bracelet, or did you buy it separately?


----------



## prisslazio

Very nice...


----------



## RobLE

Nice review and excellent set of pics - I love my Oris 49mm diver and even that one doesn't wear quite as big as people would imagine.


----------



## nwtechy

Beautiful. Thanks !


----------



## hun23

looks good, especially on your wrist.


----------



## krizj

Great photo angle...nice review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herman65

Such an awesome watch! I have the blue dial. I love almost as much as my MM300


----------



## rashshane

I have the Oris aquis black, 43mm. Quality, build, finishing, wrist presence, time keeping, everything has been excellent. I love my Oris, it's great value for money at its price point. Everything has been immaculate. The only gripe I have is the clasp, it's an absolute scratch magnet. Other than that is 5 stars.


----------



## NorCalCruzin

Always been a fan of oris very nice photos


----------

